# Job opportunities? English-speaking only Aussie



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello all

Currently looking at coming to UK on Tier 5 YMV (I am 30 so this year is IT!). AS part of this experience I had hoped to work in another EU country also - however I am not sure if there is any reasonably opportunities in Netherlands for English-only speaking Aussie and if there is any jobs at all to be had?

What is the job market like over there at the moment? Do you think it will be hard for me to find a job? I don't mind working out of my field/experience if required.

I am an experienced administrator with experience in government, project management, construction, maintenance and mining industries.


Thanks in advance!

AC


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Before you can work in the Netherlands you need work visa. Since you're not a Shengen area passport holder you can get those visa only by sponsorship of an employer or by starting your own business. Finding jobs is not that difficult, finding good paying jobs is unfortunately.
Good luck with your endeavor


----------

